# Fisher mm1 straight blade to ez v



## Tim Isyk (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all easy question for the Pros. I have a 06 F350 diesel, I have a Fisher mm 1 straight blade 3 port isolation module - I just got a Fisher Ez V It has the 4 port module with fish stick (non mode).. the lable on the 3 port is ABC, the 4 port is 1234 .. Can i keep all the wiring from ABC ? and just put in #1 on the 4 port module? I would also like to use the straight blade in case of a break down. What do i need to do to accomidate this task. Been in the business for years just getting on the wagon with new technology. my local dealer is not to frendly with questions they want the $$ to do the work. Im moer than able to preform the taskin CT


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

If I'm understanding you correctly, your truck has an existing three plug MM1 plow, and is wired with a three port isolation module. If that's the case, you will need only to change the control harness, which is plugged into the lighting harness (ports "B" and "C") by way of a 29047 adapter. (It's the harness which goes into the cab for the controller, goes to the motor relay, and also has a plug going out to the grill). Your straight blade uses a three pin control harness, and the EZ-V uses a ten pin harness with a round connector for the controller. All other wiring is the same. Once you've swapped control harnesses, you just need a 66760K adapter to plug into the round connector in the cab, and your six pin straight blade controller will then plug in for use with the straight blade.

See page three here for a diagram:

(It's a Western diagram, but the wiring is all the same)

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/29206.10_071513.pdf


----------



## Tim Isyk (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks , If I am reading this correctly I can still use the 3 port module. Just take the A harness off and replace it with Part # 26346 that has the controller port on it and the plow plug than the V plow will work,that means that the 4 port module is not needed. If i needed to use the straight blade use adaptor #33760 and plug it into the round fish stick port in cab and use the old style square controller.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

You will leave the three port module in place, that is correct. The 26346 control harness plugs into the harness which is plugged into the B and C ports on the module (using a 29047 adapter, which your three pin control harness will be plugged into already). It does not plug directly into the module itself. The harness in the A position is a 26357, which goes out to the grill connector for the plow lights. It stays in place as well.


----------



## Buzzco04609 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a similar situation but I have a straight blade mm1 4port isolation module and have a mm1 ez-v with relays and newer style fish stick. Can I do away with the relay set up and use the way more reliable 4 port module?


----------



## Tim Isyk (Jan 28, 2014)

Cubicinches we are all good! sorry for the delay in responding i was over thinking the procedure.the plow works mint!!The plow made my last snow event flawless and didnt get stuck once. Happy $$$


----------

